
NASA advisory committee questions SpaceX's unorthodox fueling process - azernik
http://www.wsj.com/articles/nasa-advisory-group-raises-concerns-about-spacex-rocket-fueling-plans-1477955860
======
azernik
Paywalled; content similar to this LA Times story, which cites WSJ, and is
free:

[http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-spacex-
nasa-20161101-s...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-spacex-
nasa-20161101-story.html)

